# دروس Operation Research II



## alsaadi10 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخوه الأعضاء ابحث عن دروس Operation Research II .....
فرجاء اللي عنده ارجو لايبخل علينا ولكم جزيل الشكر..:1:


----------



## صناعي1 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

ما هي المواضيع بالتحديد؟


----------



## alsaadi10 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

المواضيع اخ صناعي 1

Integer Programming

Decision Making under Uncertainty

Queuing Theory

Deterministic Dynamic Programming

هذي المواضيع اللي الحين أذكرها اذا فيه جديد راح اضيفهن ....
ولك جزيل الشكر اخ صناعي1 على اهتمامك بالموضوع...:77:


----------



## صناعي1 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

هذه عن البرمجة الصحيحة


----------



## صناعي1 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

و هذه عن الصفوف


----------



## alsaadi10 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووور أخ صناعي1


----------



## المهندس البطة (23 نوفمبر 2008)

programing siplex method
graphical method programing


----------



## المهندس البطة (23 نوفمبر 2008)

اريد بعض الاسئلة لو سمحمت وبعض الكتب حول المواضيع اعلاه شكر لكم


----------



## صناعي1 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

هذه روابط لمواضيع في مكتبة الهندسة الصناعية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t70259.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t70157.html


----------

